# Almost at the finish line - am I missing something?



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey folks 
its been a while since I last posted. 
My labor of love home theater construction is almost complete. However, I was wondering if I was missing anything. I've heard of pre amps etc etc and the like and have no idea about any of that stuff. I thought I would list what I bought (and intend to buy) and maybe someone can tell me if I am missing anything. Thanks in advance for your replies

Projector - Epson Home Cinema 1080
receiver- Onkyo TR 876
speakers and sub- SVS SBS system
Blue ray - Samsung (don't know the model)
Conditioner - to be purchased
Cable - to be purchased
remote - to be purchased
Screen - Carada
Do I need anything else? Thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Popcorn machine? :bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Big one...acoustic treatment. Maybe you've built it into the room, but if not, it's the best investment you can make, much more than a power conditioner.

Speaking of which, my suggestions for what you haven't purchased yet:

Conditioner - Tripp Lite. Rock solid, real specs, and value priced if you shop around.

Cable - Monoprice or Blue Jeans. Same performance as fancy cables, 100th the price in some cases.
remote - Anything with real buttons. Touchscreens look fancy, but are maddening to use. You can certainly get a combo button/touchscreen such as the harmony, but you need tactile buttons for play/pause and volume since these are the once you'll likely be fumbling for in the dark.

Projector - Have a backup bulb on hand (I think the Epson came with 2 for a while). Murphy's law state that the standard life of a projection bulb is 4 and goal with 3 seconds on the clock.


----------



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

Whoops. I forgot to mention the acoustic treatments. Brian from GIK was great and I am totally covered with panels. Thanks for the tips.

GREATLY Appreciated


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I may take some guff for this, but you really don't need a power conditioner :whistling:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree with the conditioner, but you should have a surge protector, and a $50 Tripp Lite is only a small investment.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For calibration of the audio an SPL meter and a Laptop/PC with a line in sound card for use with REW. For the video calibration side the BluRay of DVE (Digital Video Essentials) I also agree a power conditioner is overkill a good Triplite surge suppressor with a line filter is all you need.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Sounds like your set with a nice system. Go buy some more Blu-rays to play on it.:T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

...or rent.


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes you are missing a very important item. You need a good universal remote. if you want a PC programmable I recommend Harmony. If not PC programmable then URC Digital R50.


----------

